# E38 meet update



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

-Okay, here's the most recent update ref. BIG E38 meet
While the definite list remains at 8, I have 16 people who are probably going to be there. Can you post if you're a definite?

again i have stas, Humanite, Me, Strahan, Mungrin, Grim Reefer, Rufredbird, and, wait another one SManafov!!!

Please post, at least if you think you can go. I've had a mate print some copies of the E38 Summer7s newsletter to be handed out, like an idea of how many to print!

It's going to be great!

Let's get some feedback!!!!
__________________:thumbup:

Cheers!


----------



## ac6fy (Jul 23, 2007)

Where:
When :
Time :


----------



## SteveO' (Jul 21, 2007)

*When and where?*

I am to this, as I just purchased a '95 740il. If you could pass on the information, I may be able to join the group.
Thanks,
steveo'


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Here ya go: 



> The first of many meets:
> 
> The BMW E38's Summer7's are getting together at *Kingston, NY on August 4th, at 11 AM*! (Saturday)
> 
> ...


.


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

*what he said...*

couldn't have said it better myself! Thank you Mark-
:thumbup:

Bimmersarcny makes up number 9!


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

*At 10 Definites!*

Thanks Swordsman, our most recent committer! :thumbup:


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

so as our group grows, does anyone have any questions, concerns, need addresses, anything like that referring the big meet SAT? Also, a quote from bimmerforums from rufredbird, post if you're interested;

_Folks, which one of you guys are going to be coming from Northern New Jersey, we could all ride up together. I plan to take RT 17N from Paramus and hit the NYS Thruway North in the MAHWAH area._

Cheers, and it's going to be great!

yay Summer7s...


----------



## rufredbird (Jul 12, 2007)

Many thanks to James for setting this up!


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

check out these links for pics, sorry i couldn't post sooner!

bimmerboard

bimmerforums

cheers!


----------

